# Tablas, Fórmulas, Leyes...al alcance.



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola muchachos, aqui les dejo posteada una tabla con todas frecuencias de onda que existen y algunas de sus características. Debido a que ya la he pasado a muchos amigos del foro decidi dejarla para que todos la compartan.

Además dejo abierto este subforo para que sigan aportando tablas, formulas, etc, asi todos pueden servirse de aqui cuando tengan un problema.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 18, 2008)

Draco, primero te felicito por la buena intención en publicar las tablas.

Segundo, llamo tu atención para que le pidas a Li-Ion que les publique en la sección "Tutoriales" y/o "Proyectos", pues allí estarán al alcance de todos en el momento en que las necesiten.

Saludos:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2008)

Ha jam, no tenia en cuenta esas secciones, agradecido por tu colaboración.

espero que más gente se sume y aporte tablas.

Mi idea es que todos las suban en formatos simples como el que yo use, o alguno al que todos puedan acceder.

Aquí agrego una tablita que muestra las conexiónes de ls led's, que muchas veces es confusa, y la configuracion de los transistores, y una de resistores y capacitores.


----------

